# automount not mounting hidden smb share

## joyo222

Hi,

     I am having issues trying to automount smb shares on one box (it is working fine on my workstation).  I can manually mount the shares, but the automount is not working.  automount is compiled into the kernel.

auto.master:

```

/mnt/hosts/wh02  /etc/autofs/auto.wh02
```

auto.wh02

```
c  -fstype=smbfs,ro,workgroup=<removed>,credentials=/root/.smbaccess  ://host1/c$
```

it does not create the c sub-dir when autofs is started and it doesn't give any errors.  does anyone see any obvious mistakes?

Thanks.

----------

